# Where's the xorg.conf? Widescreen resolution'v modification.

## dajpanspokoj

Hi!

On my Dell Latitude D620 / WXGA+ 1440x900 I'm trying to get the widescreen resolution working.

I was following the instructions of http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Dell_Inspiron_640m#Video_Card_2D.2F3D

Up to the point of updating xorg.conf.

The question may seem a little stupid: where's the xorg.conf?

I've already consulted:

/etc/X11

/usr/share/X11 and

/usr/lib/X11

Afterwards, I made konqueror find it in the filesystem. Nevertheless the only copy found is:

/usr/portage/app-emulation/vmware-workstation-tools/files/xorg.conf

Beforehead, I was installing 2006.1 with an installer when it crashed at the ending. So I emerged xorg-x11 and kde packages manually.

Your help would be appreciated.  :Smile: 

----------

## Captain_Loser

You have to create the xorg.conf.  As root run X -configure, this will generate one in your /root directory.  Then you can modify the resolutions, depth settings, and anything else that you need to get set correctly (most things will be taken care of automaticly) then copy the file to /etc/xorg.conf and you are all set.

----------

## dajpanspokoj

Thanks for this part.

Now, I've generated the xorg.conf and copied it to /etc/X11 having added a line 

```
... "1440x900" ...
```

However, now the 

```
startx
```

 results in:

```
(...)

Fatal server error

failed to initialize core devices

XIO: fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

       after 0 requests (...)
```

or something like that.

What should I do now?

----------

## Captain_Loser

Core devices means that either your mouse or keyboard aren't registering properly.  I have posted my mouse configuration below. Since you are on a laptop, this probably isn't the same as yours. You need to find out what device that your mouse is mapped to. Some examples of devices that I have seen are: /dev/psaux and /dev/input/mice.  One of those should work.  Are you using an external mouse? If so you will need to update the sections of your xorg.conf for both devices. The wiki article that you posted earlier has explanations on how to do this.

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

```

Now that I am back on my linux box, for good measure, I'll post what your screen config should look like from your xorg.conf.

Your resolution settings section should look like this:

```
Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes "1440x900"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

If your still have problems post your xorg.conf, that would help a lot in locating the config issue.

----------

## dajpanspokoj

Inserting the "SubSection Display" part hasn't wroked either.

As far as I get the crashing X messages, I presume both mouse and keybord failed to load.

Nevertheless, that's my xorg.conf.

Can You help me then?

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

   Modeline "1440x900" 108.84 1440 1472 1880 1912 900 918 927 946

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"    # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "vesa"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport 0 0

      Depth 24

      Modes "1440x900"

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

----------

## Captain_Loser

Give this a try.

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Default"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Synaptics" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

        InputDevice    "kbd-internal" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Synaptics"

        Driver      "synaptics"

        Option      "Protocol" "raw"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "USB Mouse"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "Auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option      "Emulate3Button" "false"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

   Modeline "1440x900" 108.84 1440 1472 1880 1912 900 918 927 946

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"    # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "vesa"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes "1440x900"

        EndSubSection

EndSection 
```

Hope this works!

----------

## dajpanspokoj

Hi. 

Unfortunately, it didn't.

Now it doesn't even manage to enter the desktop mode (for few seconds, as it did previously).

It returns a parsing error with this.

```
Data incomplete in /etc/X11/xorg.conf

    Undefined InputDevice "kbd-internal"

    referenced by ServerLayout "Default"

(EE) Problem parsing the config file

(EE) Error parsing the config file (...)
```

Any idea?  :Wink: 

----------

## dajpanspokoj

Hi.

In ServerLayout:

1 removed the USB Mouse Line

2 for the CorePointer line I emerges the synaptics package to lauch it

3 in the Keybord line I've changed "kbd..." to "Keyboard0".

And finally, KDE started in the widescreen mode. Thanks man!  :Smile: 

However, the mouse doesn't work (I mean the touchpad - I don't have an external one). I'm almost sure the Synaptics is not the right package here - I just emerged it without reflection.  :Wink: 

Two questions for now:

1 How could I find out what's the relevant package for my mouse/touchpad?

2 How can you open KDE "start" menu using keyboard?  :Wink: 

----------

## dajpanspokoj

The most recent discovery:

- touchpad itself works, but is not very sensitive - you need to "scroll" left with your finger a dozen times to get from the right screen edge to the left one

- the "pointing stick" or whatever they call it (a little pointing device placed in between the keys  :Wink: ) doesn't work at all.

As usual, your knowledge, suggetions and experience would be a great help for me.  :Smile: 

----------

## dajpanspokoj

Step by step, the solution has been approached.  :Wink: 

Commenting out both mouse-related lines provided the desired effect.  :Smile: 

Thanks a lot, Captain_Loser for you help.

I just paste my xorg.conf just in case anyone came across a similar problem.

Have good night, all!

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Default"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

#        InputDevice    "Synaptics" "CorePointer"

#   InputDevice   "Mouse0" "AlwaysCore"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Synaptics"

        Driver      "synaptics"

        Option      "Protocol" "raw"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "USB Mouse"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "Auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option      "Emulate3Button" "false"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

   Modeline "1440x900" 108.84 1440 1472 1880 1912 900 918 927 946

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"    # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "vesa"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes "1440x900"

        EndSubSection

EndSection 
```

----------

